# I work in a Chocolate Shop



## Jordyp (Jul 12, 2012)

I work in a Chocolate shop it's such an amazing place to work for an FA! Not only do I get to meet SSBBW's and BBW's on a daily basis but i get to help choose from a large array of delicious and fattening chocolate delicacies and when ever I get the chance I offer chocolate samples that are yet to be refused  and this got me thinking does anyone else out there have jobs that allow them to indulge their FA'ness ?


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 12, 2012)

Jordyp said:


> I work in a Chocolate shop it's such an amazing place to work for an FA! Not only do I get to meet SSBBW's and BBW's on a daily basis but i get to help choose from a large array of delicious and fattening chocolate delicacies and when ever I get the chance I offer chocolate samples that are yet to be refused  and this got me thinking does anyone else out there have jobs that allow them to indulge their FA'ness ?


I don't have a job there but I have friends who I frequently visit at their jobs at the Big and Tall Men's Shop.


----------



## analikesyourface (Jul 14, 2012)

I hate to say it, but I work at a Wendy's. I'd probably explode from stress if it wasn't for my chubby coworker and all of the cute guys in drive through ^_^

I kind of want to apply to work at a big and tall shop.


----------



## tigerlily (Jul 26, 2012)

analikesyourface said:


> I hate to say it, but I work at a Wendy's. I'd probably explode from stress if it wasn't for my chubby coworker and all of the cute guys in drive through ^_^
> 
> I kind of want to apply to work at a big and tall shop.



They're kind of picky about their applicants. At least they are out here where I stay at. But it's definitely worth a shot. I'm trying to switch from my current job at a coffee house to a rib joint. I'm hoping this improves my chances.


----------



## genevathistime (Aug 1, 2012)

:smitten:Omg..nom nom nom lol





Jordyp said:


> I work in a Chocolate shop it's such an amazing place to work for an FA! Not only do I get to meet SSBBW's and BBW's on a daily basis but i get to help choose from a large array of delicious and fattening chocolate delicacies and when ever I get the chance I offer chocolate samples that are yet to be refused  and this got me thinking does anyone else out there have jobs that allow them to indulge their FA'ness ?


----------



## natepogue (Aug 6, 2012)

Jordyp said:


> I work in a Chocolate shop it's such an amazing place to work for an FA! Not only do I get to meet SSBBW's and BBW's on a daily basis but i get to help choose from a large array of delicious and fattening chocolate delicacies and when ever I get the chance I offer chocolate samples that are yet to be refused  and this got me thinking does anyone else out there have jobs that allow them to indulge their FA'ness ?



Keep on livin' the dream brother! 

All food is a turn-on when watching a sexy gal eat, but chocolate has a special place within my loins.


----------



## Malice (Aug 6, 2012)

i want some chocolate


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 6, 2012)

natepogue said:


> Keep on livin' the dream brother!
> 
> All food is a turn-on when watching a sexy gal eat, but chocolate has a special place within my loins.



Amen, brother. Chocolate, and a variety of "junk food" consumables, all flip a little switch that might as well be labeled "greedy pig". Even if the quantities are negligible, the mere notion is a turn-on.

I must confess to a tingling of the spine whenever some hot chick buys candy, especially if she's already got meat on the bones.


----------



## lovelocs (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm a massage therapist, but I have to maintain strict decorum (even down to what I allow myself to think) when it comes to clients on the table. When I am wrist deep in a mountain of man, it requires all the discipline I have.


----------



## mzfluff (Jan 26, 2013)

omy i think i would marry u for all the free sweets


----------



## hots_towel (May 21, 2013)

i work at a fish restaurant as a dishwasher  so im in the back all the time

i can see the pretty BBdubs walking in the parking lot but after theyre out of sight, theyre pretty much gone. if theyre REALLY good looking ill go up front for a "glass of water" and admire from there (yea i know, kinda creepy). 

i also worked at a pool store for one summer also. the ladies that came in were still pretty, but they were too thin for my taste


----------

